# Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand



## ziemlicherneuling (10. Okt. 2008)

Hallo, nun hab ich ja __ Kiwi an Nachbarswand gepflanzt und die ist jetzt schon hinüber. Es ist halt echt schattig an dieser Stelle - das wird wohl das Problem sein. Die andere Kiwi, die näher am Haus steht, ist immer noch schön grün. Der Herbst kann´s also nicht sein. Wer hat denn eine ähnliche schattige Stelle im Garten und hast dort etwas rankendes erfolgreich hochgebracht. Ich zeig euch mal Bilder.
Außerdem wollte ich euch meine Ostereier-Wasserfallwand nicht vorenthalten. Hier wird jetzt __ Moos gezüchtet Das Ganze erinnert von Weitem etwas an Ostern 

Macht´s gut
Eva


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo Eva,

als schattenverträgliche Klettermaxen fallen mir spontan nur __ Efeu und Kletterhortensie ein. Wobei der Efeu insofern besser geeignet ist, weil er weniger Laub abwirft.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Oh 
oh oh 
also mein __ Efeu hat immer um sich rum gelaubt und viel dreck gemacht 
Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

he he he

meiner nich...


----------



## jurgen_imp (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> ..__ Efeu hat immer um sich rum gelaubt und viel dreck gemacht
> ...


 ..das kann ich bei mir so nicht beobachten


----------



## glasklar (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

hallo eva

als erstes würde ich die wand weis streichen dann sieht die wand schon freundlicher aus 
dann noch ein schönes rank gitter angebracht  
pflanzen es gibt eine Klematis die voll schatten verträglich  ist hat kleine rosa Blüten ! weis denn nahmen aber nicht :  oder __ geißblatt -kletterhortensie  
__ efeu oder wilder __ wein würde ich nicht mehr pflanzen


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo.

Zum Thema Clematis empfehle ich dringend den Besuch dieses Shops - aber Vorsicht, die Suchtgefahr ist groß. 

Kletterhortensien finde ich seehr schön. 
Ein __ Efeu kann schon ziemlich mächtig werden und irgendwann richtig nerven.


----------



## Teichfutzi (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

__ Efeu ist bei uns voll unproblematisch, das wächst an der Nordseite, ist immer schön grün und ab und zu fällt da mal ein gelbes Blatt raus, wenn es in der Spatzenkolonie da drin einen Bürgerkrieg gibt, das ist so dicht, da bleiben fast alle toten Blätter drin hängen.


----------



## Christine (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*



			
				Teichfutzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn es in der Spatzenkolonie da drin einen Bürgerkrieg gibt,....



    

Gute Beschreibung - genau so ist das bei uns auch - im Augenblick tobt er im wilden __ Wein um die letzten Beerchen - und der ist deshalb absolut nicht zu empfehlen  -  da kann man jede halbe Stunde fegen :evil (sofern man nichts besseres zu tun hat)


----------



## glasklar (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Zum Thema Clematis empfehle ich dringend den Besuch dieses Shops - aber Vorsicht, die Suchtgefahr ist groß.
> 
> ...


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo Teichianer,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Den Bürgerkrieg im __ Efeu haben wir auch hin und wieder. Richtig spannend wird das Gezetter dann, wenn die Katze mal nach dem rechten sehen will... Ansonsten halte ich Efeu auch für ne super Pflanze, sieht gut aus und wächst prima - eigentlich zu gut, wenn ich mir unser angehobenes Garagendach so ansehe. Tja eigentlich gehört Nachbars Garage natürlich verputzt und gestrichen, aber sie ist halt nicht meine Wand. Ich müsste den Nachbarn dazu bringen... und im Moment hätt ich auch Bedenken, was da alles so ins Wasser fallen könnte, wenn da ein unmotivierter Nachbar herumhantiert. Ich werd mal mir ihm reden. 
Kletterhortensien und Clematis find ich auch schön, die schmeisen aber ihre Blätter ab... naja jetzt hab ich ja Zeit bis zum Frühjahr, um darüber nachzudenken.
LG Eva


----------



## glasklar (11. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

hi eva

die wand muss nicht verputzt werden 
es genügt ein anstrich oder zwei mit einer guten fassadenfarbe !und wenn dein nahbar dazu keine lust hat selbst ist die frau


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo Glasklar,
danke für den Tipp mit der Fasadenfarbe, ich hab mich schon mit der Mörtelkelle herumhantieren sehen  die Vorstellung fand ich echt nicht so prikelnd. Aber mit nem Pinsel kann ich schon umgehen. Und selbst ist die Frau ist eh schon lange mein Motto - schließlich bin ich teilzeitarbeitende Mutter von 2 Grundschulkindern und Ehefrau eines chronischen Schmerzpatienten.  Da heißt eh immer, Backen zamkneifen und durch- also selbermachen. Dem Nachbarn wird´s recht sein, er ist eigentlich ein ganz entspannter Typ.

Gruß Eva

Ich überleg schon, ob ich vielleicht eine schöne Farbe, wie terracotta oder etwas rötliches nehmen sollte.


----------



## Dodi (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo Eva,

vielleicht nimmst Du eine Farbe, die der Deiner "Ostereierwand"  in etwa gleicht?
Denn egal, was du an die Garagenwand pflanzst, es wird schon einige Zeit dauern, bis die Wand halbwegs zugewachsen ist und so fällt die Wand nicht so doll auf.


----------



## glasklar (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

hallo eva 

nimm eine kleine rolle zum streichen !geht schneller als mit dem pinsel
ich habe die unverputzte wand zum nahbar weiß gestrichen ,und holzgitter naturbelassen angebracht wie dodi auch schreibt egal was du pflanzt ,wird es eine zeit dauern bis du von der nicht schön aussehnenden wand nichts mehr siehst   und so wie oben vorgeschlagen sieht die wand direkt freundlicher aus oder


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Problemzone Nachbars Garagenwand*

Hallo Willi und Dodi,
und schon wieder gute Tipps . So ne Rolle sollte auch noch in der Garage zu finden sein, ansonsten kosten die ja auch nicht die Welt.
Die Farbe der Wand zu imitieren dürfte nicht so leicht sein, da diese wiederum ja einen Fels, bzw. echten Stein imitiert und unregelmäßig gefärbt ist.  
Bis bald
Eva


----------

